# Covexin 8 or Cavalry 9



## luvmigoats (Feb 4, 2009)

I am considering vacinating with one of these and don't know the advantages of one over the other. I have vacinated my bucks and does for this year with the normal CD & T. I have also give my kids either just the 1st shot or 1st & 2nd shots. If I switch, should I vaccinate everyone again with a booster or just one shot? There have been some occurences of type A in our area and with showing, I figured I had better change. 

Thanks so much for any input.

Angel


----------



## LaManchaLady (Feb 5, 2011)

With Covexin 8 you do boosters. Not sure about Calvary 9.


----------



## Horsehair Braider (Mar 11, 2011)

The instructions should be right on the label. Most vaccines require a booster, so I would say yes, you will have to do a booster, just like you do with CDT.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

What has changed in your herd that you feel you need protection against these other clostritidums, some of which goats don't even get diagnosed with? It also gives you less of the CD&T that is more important. Vicki


----------



## luvmigoats (Feb 4, 2009)

We had a clostridium issue last year. I gave the anti toxin and saved some of the kids. Also, there have been confirmed cases of Type A in our area. I know the antitoxin cover the type A, so I am wondering if that was the type I had last year. I just want to make sure we are covered. So far this year our kids are doing good, I just don't want to take the chance.

Thanks

Angel


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Does either of those vaccinations have type A in them? That is the point of vaccination, make sure that the diagnosed disease is in the vaccine.....like those who use nasal gen for their pnemonia...considering all are bovine origin, really think many goats get those types of pnemonia? With baby goats born sterile, vaccination is so important. Vicki


----------

